

HashPay: Tweet payments to your friends - hornbaker
http://www.hashpay.com/

======
flexxaeon
Question: what's the verification process, outside of stripe?

Say I get someone to authenticate through my "cool twitter app" with
permission to post to their timeline. What would stop me from posting a msg on
their timeline sending money to my "cayman islands account"?

